# Shopping For Old Dp..which?



## EmilioG (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm looking for an old drill press and would like a Clausing, Walker Turner/Rockwell Delta or Craftsman.
They will most likely need restoration and have spoken to the good people at Walker Turner. They can rebuild the motor, provide bearings etc..and very reasonable prices and shipping.
*RFQ: Walker Turner 900 Series DP*

Although we do sell the bearings separately - we do suggest customers to send us the pulley for bearing replacement if the bearings are very tight, to avoid breaking the pulley. We can also service the spindle bearings. Replacement new spindle bearings require either the use of Lock-Tite 680 retention fluid on the bore, or an alternate procedure to band the spindle shaft with one light coat of automotive primer at the bearing interface location. Instructions are provided with purchase of bearings.

_*WE also provide full Walker Turner electric motor rebuild and restoration to new condition.*_


P/N 70702 Bearing - Extended Inner race (for pulley).............................$23.87 ea

P/N 6202-625EER Bearing - Spindle.....................................................$  8.50 ea

S&H USA..............................................................................................$ 6.50

______________________________________________________________________________________
______________________________________________________________________________________

Quotation below is for service Remove & Replacement of bearings. You may leave your chuck installed on spindle when shipping quill/spindle assy. If you would like it removed, please note this with your delivery. If you are sending both pulley and spindle for service, pls use the Return S&H for spindle only. If you would like the old bearings returned - please note as well.

Service DDP-6N Pulley R&R bearings incl bearings......................................$  78.00
Return Shipping USPS USA.........................................................................$ 15.00

Service DDP57XX Spindle Quill Assembly R&R brgs included.....................$ 65.00
Return Shipping USPS USA.........................................................................$  18.00

We accept check, MO or Credit Card. If you would like to pay by Credit Card, we will send you an e-payment invoice via PayPal (PayPal account not required).

*Walker Turner Serviced Machinery LLC
PO Box 666
Coventry, CT  06238*

WALKER TURNER SERVICED MACHINERY LLC
COVENTRY CONNECTICUT - USA

My question is, which Drill press for metal and wood is best for hobby machining where parts are available and restorations are possible?  I need a good general purpose DP for small parts.
Attached are photos of the WT 900 series and Craftsman DP's I'm looking to buy.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Apr 19, 2015)

Probably either one will do but I'm a bit partial to the Walker Turner machines.   The WT machines are well built, that's why there are so many still around.  I have 3, two working and one that I haven't gotten around to yet.   Either machine will be significantly better than any of the similar sized new machines from China.


----------



## EmilioG (Apr 19, 2015)

I will not buy a Chinese made machine. USA or nothing.  Which model of WT's do you have?
ANy photos?  Thanks


----------



## CluelessNewB (Apr 19, 2015)

I have 2 900s one working and one in the queue.   Both are bench models.  The other is a later 1200 (also 15") floor model that I inherited from my Dad.  I have pictures of the 900s but not the 1200 (yet).  There are "before" pictures of both 900s and the after picture of the one that I use.  (Sorry the after picture shows up sideways, it looks fine on my computer.)  I also use the 1200, I might have some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Uglydog (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm partial to my Walker Turner Light-Heavy Weight 1100. I got her in pieces, missing a motor and a table. Took a while to find the right prices.
Please remember that drill speed is a factor which may require multiple jack shafts and pulley increase/reductions in order to meet the requisite rpm. 
Metals check out:  http://its.fvtc.edu/machshop1/drillpress/cutspeeds.htm
Wood? I'm sure that there are formulas that someone has or can find. 

Daryl
MN


----------



## ARKnack (Apr 19, 2015)

I have a 15" Atlas. It is a very good unit. Early Craftsman were Atlas also. It's a tall order for a DP to do both wood and metal without a sped reducing sheave (pulley) in the middle. I use mine for both but when you get up to the bigger drill sizes it spins to fast.


----------



## Uglydog (Apr 19, 2015)

ARKnack speaks wisely. Heed his words. 
I outfitted my WT with a two speed motor and a stack of step pulleys. I built a table out of I beam leftovers fom a bridge.

Daryl
MN


----------



## CluelessNewB (Apr 21, 2015)

Here are some pictures of the WT1200 I inherited from my Dad.   It is a floor model with the round base.  It has the slow speed pulley but currently I have it set up with a single belt and the slow speed pulley turned out of the way.  The light is a sewing machine lamp mounted using the hole intended for the belt cover I don't have.   The neon pilot light on the name tag was my Dad's addition but it looks almost factory.  The table doesn't have a single drill mark.  Again sorry about the sideways pictures, they look fine on all my computers (Windows 7, 8 and Linux along with my Android phone but I upload then here and the get mangled).


----------



## Uglydog (Apr 21, 2015)

Here are pics of my WT with the shopmade table (it's heavy!) as I prepared to mark the holes to bolt her on. Also included is and the step pulley turned from 6061. In combination with the two speed motor, I've got what I deemed a nice speed selection, with appropriate increments and range. However, I did more math than I wanted to in order to get the results. The space between the channels is helpful for clamping or drilling into so I don't engrave the table. It also holds long round stock very nicely.






Daryl
MN

Daryl
MN


----------



## Uglydog (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm not sure how to fix my prior post.
Sorry.

Daryl
MN


----------



## AaronD (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks for posting the Walker Turner contact info.  I am in the midst of a rebuild of a Delta Rockwell WT 20-400 20".  Rough shape when I got it for scrap value.  The rust actually comes off easy with lots of steel wool and WD40. 

I bought an 8" rotary table w/dividing plates so I can machine a new 33t gear for the elevating mechanism. Pricey gear lol.  No one makes a stock gear so good excuse right?  Might make a couple extra as I'm sure I am not alone.

Making a new quill clamp too as original broke, return spring popped off and allowed spindle to fall out.  Got some work ahead of me.

My experience with this DP so far has been good.  Heavy duty and parts are around.  Don't be afraid of 3 phase. Sub 1hp VFDs are cheap. Allows adjustable speed. I've got a 1hp drive waiting on the shelf.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Apr 28, 2015)

I like my WT900 - floor standing 15in that I got for free a few years back. One day I'll strip her down and rebuild her, but she's doing fine right now with squirts of motor oil down the splines of the spindle every use. I've learned to wipe off the top of the chuck if she's been sitting for a while though, otherwise I get a nice line of oil across my chest 

Personally I'd rather go for a WT over an Atlas or Craftsman. No real reason other than I know how well they're built (and with proper quill locks too!) and I don't know much about the others.


----------



## EmilioG (Dec 20, 2015)

Just received as a gift, a vintage Delta floor standing 17" drill press with a Jacobs USA 6a chuck.
It's in pretty good shape and I would like to refurbish it to near new condition.
Are there any rebuild threads out there anywhere?  I will note the model number and serial number once I get it inside my garage.  Any and all recommendations are welcome.  Thanks
I'll post photos soon.


----------



## 4GSR (Dec 28, 2015)

EmilioG said:


> .....snip.....Are there any rebuild threads out there anywhere? ....snip.......



Probably.  Do as most of us do, just start tearing it down and cleaning it up.  They are not that difficult to work on.  Take lots of pictures and notes.  Pay attention to how parts go together when you take them apart.  I'm the Worlds worse for not making notes.  Two years later, try to put something back together.  It's challenging at times. 
You might check and see if there is a Yahoo group that deals with Delta drill presses.  Have fun with your restoration.
Ken


----------



## tertiaryjim (Dec 29, 2015)

Lots of pictures help when putting a machine back together. Especially when it takes awhile to get all the components ready.
The axial thrust is handled on many of these machines by a semi-hard spindle shaft running directly on the cast iron.
Seems to work well as long as they are clean and lubricated.
If there is a wear problem there, a new spindle may have to be fabricated.
One could find roller/needle bearings or combinations to tighten the spindles and support the thrust loads.


----------



## stupoty (Dec 29, 2015)

Uglydog said:


> View attachment 100033
> View attachment 100034
> 
> 
> ...



Humm looks a little on the flimsy side, maybe some cross braces and re -inforceing ribs needed, ha ha ha ha . ;-)

When i read I beam at the beginning of your post i wasnt expecting them to be a couple of feet tall.

Stuart


----------



## Silverbullet (Jan 7, 2016)

Must be the time to get them ,I too have just purchased a used ,,well used delta 20" model 20-400 with power down feed. I've been wanting one for years . Just got tired of small tables and I guess getting lazy ,,power feed,, . this baby's a beast compared to my wt bench top and the enco floor model. So in the spring I'll be pressure washing and cleaning it  first then I'll lube her up and test it . After that it will be repair as needed then paint? If needed the table has a cover from previous owner , that's going if the tables in decent shape ok if not then ill remake one with my own design. Yupp I hibernate for the winter , being in a wheelchair and not able to move a lot ya get real cold easily .


----------



## AaronD (Jan 7, 2016)

Silverbullet, your 20-400 look like mine? Well...hopefully minus the rust.  Pictures make it look worse than it is.  I haven't made any progress on it since I last posted. Hoping to soon. I've got all the necessary tooling now to make the 33 tooth table elevator spur gear. Still planning on making multiples, so if yours needs one let me know.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jan 9, 2016)

Mines different my handle is lower front mounted . To engage it you pull or push the handles , it has three smaller handles too. I t just came last week ,still wrapped in shipping wrap on the pallet. I don't know what my table looks like cause it's got some plate or something mounted on it , and my base is a 2'x 3' x 1" plate . The tables there and it's not rusted mainly covered in grime and dirt. Gona fix her in spring first gona spray some gum cutter then pressure wash her . Of course after I open her up I'll plug it in and see what she sounds like. now HGR has a twin head one with power feed for fifty bucks more then I paid for mine just my luck. I hope my table feed is good if I need one , I get a nice day I'll ck it's up ,and down movement . maybe you better make an extra just in case um  um maybe two extras.


----------

